# UAQ to Close Down Bars and Nightclubs



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone know what this is all about?

Khaleej Times Online - UAQ to Close Down Bars and Nightclubs from May 1


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

markuslives said:


> Anyone know what this is all about?
> 
> Khaleej Times Online - UAQ to Close Down Bars and Nightclubs from May 1


And everyone's thinking "Does that mean Barracuda too"....

Probably not, but hey, who knows http://www.kippreport.com/kipp/2009/04/22/clamping-down-on-dancing-and-drinking/ so did the Saudi's inject a load of $$$ into the emirate?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

so you guys or anyone know if they are gonna close Barracuda with this new law?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> so you guys or anyone know if they are gonna close Barracuda with this new law?


let's hope not...good thing I am asleep by midnight and I don't drink alcohol, dance or listen to loud music


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

markuslives said:


> let's hope not...good thing I am asleep by midnight and I don't drink alcohol, dance or listen to loud music


haha mark, wtf u live in UAQ? no wonder I ain't seen you recently. Hope the fam's good!

If you live in UAQ, make the trip out to Barracudas and ask them will ya? thanks


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> haha mark, wtf u live in UAQ? no wonder I ain't seen you recently. Hope the fam's good!
> 
> If you live in UAQ, make the trip out to Barracudas and ask them will ya? thanks


No mate I live in Discovery Gardens,...I'm definitely not moving to UAQ any time soon lol

We will be out on the town on Friday night if you're around...Probably going to 360


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Friday night, yeah that's a possibility. A few of us are meeting at the royal mirage for a few drinks and sheesha and some of us are going to go out after that...dunno where yet but 360 was an option! will text ya either way.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

No worries mate. Royal Mirage sounds like a good starter.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Emirate to close its bars and clubs - The National Newspaper


Bars & clubs only it appears, as they have been 'causing disruption'. Who owns Barracuda (AndyC ?) - isn't it someone with wasta?

Besides if Barracuda does go there is always Al Hamra in RAK>

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Emirate to close its bars and clubs - The National Newspaper
> 
> 
> Bars & clubs only it appears, as they have been 'causing disruption'. Who owns Barracuda (AndyC ?) - isn't it someone with wasta?
> ...


Why would i know the owner of Barracuda Elph??? (It's Sheikh Saud bin Rashid Al Mualla), anway i don't use Barracuda, don't need to with the hole in the wall nearby... But as of next week when i move back to Dubai (inshallah).....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Really? A Sheik owns the Barracuda?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

flossie said:


> Really? A Sheik owns the Barracuda?


What's weird about that Sheikh Mactoum own's MMI Dubai Duty Free etc...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> What's weird about that Sheikh Mactoum own's MMI Dubai Duty Free etc...


woah thats AWESOME! didn't know that


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I just presumed that a Muslim owning a liqour store would be haram. But, come to think of it, I guess they own hotels, etc, so I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

welcome to the land of contradictions


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Loud noises causing disruption, eh?

Does that include 24 hour construction sites in residential zones? Never mind, I think I know the answer to that one!


----------

